# Full Moon Feast: Food and the Hunger for Connection



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

In today's foodie community, it's becoming more and more difficult to ignore the calls for food which is not processed and packaged. It's a movement

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

